

This is a pipe. (Something dear to me.) - wmeredith
http://blog.200nipples.com/2009/09/new-shirt-notice-this-is-a-pipe/

======
brk
I love it, but I'm not a "T-Shirt" kinda guy. I wish they would do something
other than just T's.

~~~
wmeredith
I can send you a High Quality PDF of the 11x17 poster mentioned in the post if
you'd like to print it out.

Just shoot me an email at wade |at| 200nipples |dot| com.

------
jsm386
in a similar vein, i have a print of
<http://www.threadless.com/product/543/This_is_not_a_Pipe> hanging on my wall,
over my wii & xbox. feels very appropriate

------
igrekel
mmh... something is wrong tough. I always thought of a unix pipe as a conduct.
The word "pipe" in french is correct for the smoking item (and also to
describe a sexual act) but it does not refer to a conduct.

The conduct you call a pipe in english is a "tuyau" in french.

~~~
jodrellblank
_conduct_

Conductor or conduit?

~~~
igrekel
I meant conduit, thanks for pointing out

------
jriddycuz
I'm a programmer, so I have a tendency to sit on my ass and snack. Why would I
want a shirt that draws attention to my waistline?

------
chrischen
Does anyone ever buy the $100 shirt?

~~~
martian
Looks like someone did.

Have to say this is 1) a brilliant tshirt, 2) a brilliant business model. Just
placed an order. :-)

~~~
mattyb
Now it appears that they didn't purchase it, as it's available.

------
jey
If I could get it cheaper, I'd buy one.

------
dschobel
What's that snarky quote, _modern art is 90% justification_?

Not sure why that popped into my head whilst reading seven paragraphs about
his t-shirt with a vertical bar...

------
colbyolson
I hate to look really amateurish, and please correct me if this is irrelevant
to the thread, but would the following python code equal to the amount of
money received if each shirt was sold for one design?

(It's python, and I'm very new to programming. Criticism is welcome.)

    
    
        a,b = 1,1
        while a <= 100:
            a = a + 1
            b = b + a
        print(b)

~~~
unwind
Nope, that ends up with $100 too much. The proper way is documented here:
<[http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_sum_of_the_first_100_p...](http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_sum_of_the_first_100_positive_integers>).

One way of computing it in Python, using a loop approach like you did, is like
so:

    
    
        sum = 0
        for p in xrange(101):
          sum += p
        print (sum)

This uses better variable names, and a simpler looping construct. The reason
for the 101 is because it starts at 0.

~~~
jacquesm
Shouldn't that be

    
    
       print ((n-1)*n)/2

~~~
jeroen
That's not entirely right. It should be: print ((n+1)*n)/2

(fold the sequence in half, which gives you 100 + 1 on one end and 50 + 51 on
the other.)

~~~
jacquesm
Ah right, sure.

I took the 'n' to be the 100, not the 101. A little too quick on the submit
there, I should have run it :)

But anyway, that seems to be a damn sight faster than to run a loop to add a
bunch of numbers in a fixed interval.

Especially for large 'n'.

~~~
jeroen
Probably much faster, but also doing half the work yourself. It'll depend on
the situation which is the better solution.

------
mildweed
Its good to know there are more typography geeks out there reading HN.

~~~
mncaudill
I'd say it has to do more with the use of the pipe character on the command
line than the typography angle of it, but I could be wrong.

~~~
lsternlicht
^ mildweed is behind Tiny Sauce

~~~
mildweed
Indeed. And proud of it.

------
cturner
Fabulous post, wmeredith - thanks.

